# Logitech g402 oder g502



## chigo10 (11. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte mir eine der beiden Mäuse holen. Gespielt wird hauptsächlich csgo.
Welche meint ihr ist besser geeignet.


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. September 2015)

Beide sind gut und haben einen sehr guten laser/optische Abtastung. 

Kommt darauf an wieviel tasten du brauchst und welche besser in der Hand liegt.

Das musst du Probe greifen. 

Oder du bestellst beide und die dir besser gefällt behältst du und die andere geht zurück.


----------



## T'PAU (12. September 2015)

Von der Tasten-Bestückung sind beide gleich. Nur Design und Anordnung sind geringfügig anders.
Grösster Unterschied ist das Mausrad. Bei der 502 ist es ein 4-Wege Rad mit wahlweiser Abschaltung der Rasterung (möchte ich nicht mehr missen diese Funktion!), aber recht rutschig in Kombination mit der ziemlich straffen Rasterung.
Die 402 hat ein _herkömmliches_ Mausrad, welches aber griffiger ist.


----------



## maximum3012 (12. September 2015)

Ich finde die G402 schlichter und besser in CS:GO braucht man nicht viele Tasten. Ich selber spiele mit einer Asus Echelon Gaming Maus. Ist aber wie gesagt immer Persönliches Wohlempfinden.


----------



## chigo10 (12. September 2015)

Ich war heute mal im Elektrofachhandel und habe beide Mäuse in die Hand genommen. Die 502 liegt einen ticken besser in der Hand. Wegen der größeren Daumenablage.
Werde mir diese wohl morgen bestellen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. September 2015)

chigo10 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal im Elektrofachhandel und habe beide Mäuse in die Hand genommen. Die 502 liegt einen ticken besser in der Hand. Wegen der größeren Daumenablage.
> Werde mir diese wohl morgen bestellen.


Gute Entscheidung. Die g402 wäre aber auch gut.


----------



## T'PAU (13. September 2015)

chigo10 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal im Elektrofachhandel und habe beide Mäuse in die Hand genommen. Die 502 liegt einen ticken besser in der Hand. Wegen der größeren Daumenablage.
> Werde mir diese wohl morgen bestellen.


Und mit dem Mausrad kommst du zurecht?
Da ich momentan sehr wenig zocke, wo man die Maus braucht, fällt das für mich nicht so ins Gewicht. Aber für Vielzocker ist die 502 doch eher _suboptimal_ imho.

Muss man selbst abwägen. Mir war vor allem das wahlweise rasterlose Mausrad (und der gute Sensor) auschlaggebend.


----------



## JackA (14. September 2015)

Was die G502 auch (für mich) besser kann: mehr Gewicht. Ich brauche einfach schwere Mäuse.
Das Mausrad von der Maus ist aber wirklich eine Fehlkonstruktion. Vollmetall, dadurch sehr schwer und im Winter immer extrem kalt.
Ansonsten hat sie auch den momentan besten Sensor auf dem Gaming Markt verbaut.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mich hier kurz anhängen darf:

Will mir heute / morgen beide Mäuse holen und in Ruhe daheim entscheiden welche besser für mich ist.

Was ich mich noch frage, brauche ich ein bestimmtes Mauspad?
Schließlich soll der Laser genauestens arbeiten können


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Oktober 2015)

Habe mir die G402 geholt und habe auf der gummierten Daumenablage leichte _Kratzer _drauf.

Gehört das zum "Design" ?

Kann jemand ein genaues Foto davon posten ?

Im Netz habe ich kein Foto gefunden welches die Ablage so nahe und genau zeigt ..


DANKE


----------



## Laurai (25. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir im August die g502 geholt nachdem meine G400s den Geist aufgab und war überrascht bzw. eher geschockt warum man die Form so verschlimmbessert hat. Ich empfinde die Form als eher gezwungen und bei weitem nicht so natürlich wie bei der mx518/ g400/s. Bin daher jetzt zu einer Zowie ZA11 gewechselt. Mit der Haptik bin ich diesmal zwar zufrieden...allerdings merke ich das ich den dpi-buttons schon etwas vermisse. 
Verstehe nicht warum man die Vorgänger jedes mal einstampfen muss...


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2015)

Hey, wie hast du dich eig. entschieden?

Habe jetzt selbst beide zuhause und kann irgendwie nicht sagen welche _besser_ ist ...

Die G402 ich angenehm leichter
ABER
die G502 liegt um einen Ticken besser in der Hand ..

Wie hast du dich bloß entscheiden können? 


Gruß aus Wien ..


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie hast du dich bloß entscheiden können?


Vielleicht hilft ja das Mausrad weiter. 
Wahlweise rasterloses aber rutschiges Mausrad (G502) gegen _einfaches_ aber griffigeres Mausrad (G402).

Für mich war die rasterlos-Funktion (mit) kaufentscheidend für die G502.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. November 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft ja das Mausrad weiter.
> Wahlweise rasterloses aber rutschiges Mausrad (G502) gegen _einfaches_ aber griffigeres Mausrad (G402).
> 
> Für mich war die rasterlos-Funktion (mit) kaufentscheidend für die G502.



Bei der G502 gefällt mir das Mausrad sehr gut ABER ist es bei dir auch so laut?


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bei der G502 gefällt mir das Mausrad sehr gut ABER ist es bei dir auch so laut?


Durch die stramme Rasterung, ja. Da ich die zu 95% aber nicht benutze (außer ich zocke), ist mir das egal.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. November 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Durch die stramme Rasterung, ja. Da ich die zu 95% aber nicht benutze (außer ich zocke), ist mir das egal.



Okay, dann ist meine nicht beschädigt 

Die rasterlos-Funktion gleitet mir schon fast zu leicht 
So muss ich das Mausrad ganz anhalten beim scrollen damit nicht ein, zwei Seiten weitergescrollt wird 

Wie ist es bei dir mit dem Kabel?
..das ist ja extrem "hart" weils eben ummantelt ist ..
Hast du das Gefühl dass das Kabel bei gewissen Bewegungen am Tisch stört / reibt ?


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie ist es bei dir mit dem Kabel?
> ..das ist ja extrem "hart" weils eben ummantelt ist ..
> Hast du das Gefühl dass das Kabel bei gewissen Bewegungen am Tisch stört / reibt ?


Nö, überhaupt nicht!


----------

